# Helix DSP pro tunning help?



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

So I finally pulled the trigger and bought a Helix dsp pro. I have never had experience tunning with this type of DSP. Only tuned with RTA and DQS a while back. My set up consist of:

Pioneer deck
Helix dsp pro

FRONT (ACTIVE)
Morel MT203 tweeters
Morel Hybrid 602 midbass

REAR FILL(ACTIVE)
DLS Gothia Tweeters
DLS Gothia Midbass

SUB
Boston Acoustics G5

AMPS
PPI PC4800 (FRONT)= Morel Midbass and Morel Tweeters

PPI PCX480 (REAR)= DLS Midbass and DLS Tweeters

PPI PC2400 (SUB)= Boston Acoustic G5 SUB


I have another PPI PC450 that I was considering for just tweeter purpose, but not sure if i can make it fit. 


Now to my question, how do I start. What are the steps in using/making the dsp work. People with experience using it, would be greatly appreciated if you can help. I looked at the instructions and it doesn't tell you much on how to tune.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Pretty sweet gear. 

First get it all hooked up. 
Second self teach yourself the dsp by just exploring the GUI 

Third set all your crossovers so that speakers are playing the full bandwidth that won't damage the speaker. Than set your gains so every speaker is the same level. (Use a rta) 

Than set you time alignment (use tape measure and calculate the distance into ms)
Than rta every speaker independently for a flat responce ( try to use cuts only in eq at first) 
Than listen and ajust crossovers again to maximize staging and imaging and spectrical balance. Than listen. Ajust your time alignment on midrange and highs till vocal is centered and as far forward as possible than re rta every speaker again and smooth out any left over problem areas. Than run some sweeps and look at your impulse. See where reflections are and where you time alignment is misaligned. Than make your own preferential compermises based on what sounds good with a variety of diffrent tracks music types and bit rates. Than settle on some compromises by now you should know what the problem areas are. Than run more sweeps and look at data. Try to over come some of the problems by ajusting phase on helix in 11.5 deg increments . Than rta again ( yes every speaker again ) than go out and fine tune every night for about a month and then you should have it pretty dang good.

Ok I'm just playin ^^^ honestly it's not in that exact order I was just makin a point that no one can really tell you how to do it in a few posts. I would strongly suggest reading all the stickys on here and all the threads you can search about helix and REW and rta and time and phase and level setting and noise and everything you have questions about. 

Once that is done than you will be able to ask questions that aren't so open ended and we will be able to help you with the details of each thing a lot better. If that makes sense . 

The helix is the best dsp I have ever used. It tunes very well and does it with such good sound. Best of luck. It should sound really good which that gear.

I might have misunderstood your question tho also.
Is there something specific on the helix you were asking.
There's only one correct way to tune it. And that is what sounds good to you. Yes there's basics of tuning you can find by searching topics but really it's your gig and no one can tell you it's wrong if it sounds the best it can, you can't argue with results. 

You'll get it tho. It's a great dsp it will frustrate you for a bit but it will eventually make sense the more you get in and play with it


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Helix Tuning Manual


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

first set your DSP and Director to the same software version, than proceed with manual......it is not too complicated


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Before we start, do you have a mic and an RTA kind of software like REW or room eq? You will also need full range mono pink noise and the 1/3 oct PN tracks.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Helix DSP Pro has built in RTA, you only need USB mic to start RTA....

I mentioned software versions - you need both softwares of the same version to avoid issues when tunning.....

Majority of functions are the same as on other processors, you will need to spend some time to correctly address all outputs to specific drivers to avoid driver demage.....BE VERY CAREFUL WITH DIGITAL SOURCE VOLUME AND WITH MASTER VOLUME........ best thing would be that you first set up processor on the bench, set outputs, master and digital volumes and x-overs and even after that you wire it in the system....a lot of guys that have this processor demaged tweeters because all volumes are set to max and no x-overs engaged....BE CAREFUL!


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

sqnut said:


> Before we start, do you have a mic and an RTA kind of software like REW or room eq? You will also need full range mono pink noise and the 1/3 oct PN tracks.


What would be the best bang for your buck usb mic i can purchase? I see a couple on partsexpress.com. Also i do not have any pink noise tracks, where can i get the tracks i need to tune?


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

LBaudio said:


> Helix DSP Pro has built in RTA, you only need USB mic to start RTA....
> 
> I mentioned software versions - you need both softwares of the same version to avoid issues when tunning.....
> 
> Majority of functions are the same as on other processors, you will need to spend some time to correctly address all outputs to specific drivers to avoid driver demage.....BE VERY CAREFUL WITH DIGITAL SOURCE VOLUME AND WITH MASTER VOLUME........ best thing would be that you first set up processor on the bench, set outputs, master and digital volumes and x-overs and even after that you wire it in the system....a lot of guys that have this processor demaged tweeters because all volumes are set to max and no x-overs engaged....BE CAREFUL!


I will not be using the director at this time, didnt purchase that.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

99cobra09 said:


> What would be the best bang for your buck usb mic i can purchase? I see a couple on partsexpress.com. Also i do not have any pink noise tracks, where can i get the tracks i need to tune?


Can you swing one of these? 

http://www.amazon.com/Samson-C01UCW-Studio- Cakewalk-Sonar/dp/B000PTF0E2#Ask

http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio-UMM-6-Measurement-Microphone/dp/B00ADR2E68/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1456767525&sr=1-1&keywords=dayton+umm-6

I'll see if I have the PN tracks, if not just ask here and someone will help you.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

sqnut said:


> Can you swing one of these?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samson-C01UCW-Studio- Cakewalk-Sonar/dp/B000PTF0E2#Ask
> 
> ...



A music buddy of mine has that Samson mic, the XLR version tho. We plugged it into my 2496 and ran a auto eq and it did exceptional. I was pretty amazed actually. I didn't think a voice mic could be that flat. 

I'm not saying it's as good as a calibratied mic but it did work very nice for that use.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Will any of these microphones work?

FRYS.com | AUDIO-TECHNICA

FRYS.com | AUDIO-TECHNICA


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

Their frequency response is 30-15000hz and 50-15000hz and those are probably inflated, so I would suggest against it. I would get no less than the umm6 Dayton mic. Certainly a calibrated mic.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

sicride said:


> Their frequency response is 30-15000hz and 50-15000hz and those are probably inflated, so I would suggest against it. I would get no less than the umm6 Dayton mic. Certainly a calibrated mic.


He's right , the umm6 is the best bang for buck . 

I have one it works very well with REW and is deadly accurate. For less than 100$ and a laptop you have a pretty sick rta 

I got the creative sound blaster X-fi USB soundboard for my noise from REW it was 40$ and has the smoothest responce I've seen out of a less expensive sound card . It also has optical if you want go that route and has ins/outs for a loop back.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Just purchased this MIC instead of the Dayton. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N4Q25R8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

That will do too. Now download REW / Room Eq on your laptop.

http://www.roomeqwizard.com/


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

1/3oct noise;

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zoc2vgb4e44ys2a/Disc 1 (Tuning).rar?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mi6lx03nqpp7lxy/Disc 2 (Testing & Verification).rar?dl=0


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

sqnut said:


> That will do too. Now download REW / Room Eq on your laptop.
> 
> REW - Room EQ Wizard Room Acoustics Software


Do i still need to download that? I though that the dsp pro already comes with it included?



Hanatsu said:


> 1/3oct noise;
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zoc2vgb4e44ys2a/Disc 1 (Tuning).rar?dl=0
> 
> ...


How do i get those files, I download them but their is nothing.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll try again when I'm at a computer. Dropbox linkkng is buggy on the phone


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

tones work fine, just needed to download winzip to open them.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hanatsu said:


> I'll try again when I'm at a computer. Dropbox linkkng is buggy on the phone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


I got it to work, I didn't realize i had unzip the file. Thanks!


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> 1/3oct noise;
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zoc2vgb4e44ys2a/Disc 1 (Tuning).rar?dl=0
> 
> ...


Tks!! Even I needed it


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

so did I lol


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Got it in today! Super stoked. Going to try to have it installed by Friday and Lycancatt and I might meet up at MECA show and he is going to help me out with the DSP software and how to tune.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

well, you will have to do all the clicking as I'm not good with screens. sorry I didn't mension this before, but I'm totally blind so I don't do well unless its my computer.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have been messing with the dsp pro for hours, but i cannot get/dont know how to assign the channels. I read the manual and it says to drag and drop the channels to where you want to, it does not work. Am i missing something? Am i doing something wrong? I want to get it like this:

Input: A&B > Output A,B,C,D

Input: C&D > Output E,F,G,H

Input: E&F > Output I,J

This is as far i have gotten.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

99cobra09 said:


> I have been messing with the dsp pro for hours, but i cannot get/dont know how to assign the channels. I read the manual and it says to drag and drop the channels to where you want to, it does not work. Am i missing something? Am i doing something wrong? I want to get it like this:
> 
> Input: A&B > Output A,B,C,D
> 
> ...



I forget now how to delete channels , I think you right click to delet them . 

What is the issue tho? 

Assign your inputs first , than your outputs. And yes drag and drop.
Not 100-% sure what your asking


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

I finally figured it out. 

What are some good crossover settings for the tweeters and midbass?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

99cobra09 said:


> I finally figured it out.
> 
> What are some good crossover settings for the tweeters and midbass?


Tweeters 3k linkwitz 24db 
Midbass 80- 315hz linkwitz 24db 

For starters .


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Tweeters 3k linkwitz 24db
> Midbass 80- 315hz linkwitz 24db
> 
> For starters .


For the tweeter, do i disable the low pass filter and set the high pass at 3000hz

For the midbass, do i set the the low pass at 80hz and the high pass at 315hz?

Sorry if i ask so many questions, im a beginner.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

99cobra09 said:


> For the tweeter, do i disable the low pass filter and set the high pass at 3000hz
> 
> For the midbass, do i set the the low pass at 80hz and the high pass at 315hz?
> 
> Sorry if i ask so many questions, im a beginner.


Yes 

What speakers do you have and where are they located ?


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Yes
> 
> What speakers do you have and where are they located ?


I have Morel Hybrid 6.5 Midbass and tweeters. Midbass is in the door and tweeter in the a pillar (stock location)


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

99cobra09 said:


> I have Morel Hybrid 6.5 Midbass and tweeters. Midbass is in the door and tweeter in the a pillar (stock location)


Oh no midrange- ok than make the tweeter play 3k up
And midrange/midbass play 80-3k


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Tweeter= 3000hz-20000hz

Midbass= 80hz-3000hz

Correct?

After i set the crossovers,what would be the next step? Is it setting everything flat with the RTA?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

99cobra09 said:


> Tweeter= 3000hz-20000hz
> 
> Midbass= 80hz-3000hz
> 
> ...


Next step- RELITIVE POLARITY

Set the time alignment. Use a setup disc like IASCA or focal or something that has left righ and center information 

Set your midbass as a "midrange" in the helix that will allow the phase control on the helix to move in 11.5 deg increments. If it's set to low it only has 180deg incriments. 

Use the phase setting along with time alignment. 

Set time alignment first . Delay the left side appropriately so the center info sounds as far forward next to windshield in center of dash. Use the phase control and ajust the right side in 11.5 deg incriments until center info is anchored down. Play music switch the phase between 0 on one side and whatever on the other side / switch sides on phase/ experiment with it until left sounds left right sounds right and center sounds center. The phase control will allow the vocals the have more depth to them and the center and righ channel to sound uncompressed. Another words you may get a good center but you may not be able to hear the left channel as good as the right . The phase control one side should remain 0 where the other side will need ajusting. It may sound best with both at 0. 

After you get your center anchored and left and right to have depth and uncompressed, than you eq every speaker seperatly. Once you get down to 315 hz and under all eq setting from left to right should stay the same from side to side. Than after you have the desired responce go back to the phase and time controls , do it again until it's perfect, than go do the eq again. You have to go back and forwarth between eqing and time and phase control a few times to get it right. Always listen to music and lots of diffrent recordings between tuning sessions. It a about a few days of tuning and you get it to where it's very good.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Eventually you will want to look at the impulse responce and phase in REW . For beginners just do that tho.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Eventually you will want to look at the impulse responce and phase in REW . For beginners just do that tho.


Thanks!

What pink noise (test tones) should i use for the tweeters, midbass, and sub?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Pink PN 65k as generator, RTA mode 1/48oct for highest resolution. Same FFT length in the RTA plot as generator (65k), otherwise you'll have massive lobing in the response. You can then smooth plot with 'Var' mode.


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hanatsu said:


> Pink PN 65k as generator, RTA mode 1/48oct for highest resolution. Same FFT length in the RTA plot as generator (65k), otherwise you'll have massive lobing in the response. You can then smooth plot with 'Var' mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


Forgive my lack of knowledge, I don't quite understand what your saying. Can you explain a little better.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

99cobra09 said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge, I don't quite understand what your saying. Can you explain a little better.


Download REW and experiment with it. You'll find it and it will make sense 


It's the FFT window size and the period . 

Pink PN is periodic noise. REW actually tracks the noise. It's pretty cool . 
You will find out once you have it going and read the help files. You'll have to do that anyway 

He right also btw


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Some guy did a whole set of videos on how to tune an SQ car, using the Helix Pro. Might be worth checking out, here's part 1:


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

spyders03 said:


> Some guy did a whole set of videos on how to tune an SQ car, using the Helix Pro. Might be worth checking out, here's part 1:


Good post dood! 

Is that a members car?


----------



## Martin1430 (Jan 31, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Good post dood!
> 
> Is that a members car?


Yes spyders03 is his screen name. Great guy, helpful videos!!! Kyle Ragsdale


----------



## Martin1430 (Jan 31, 2015)

spyders03 said:


> Some guy did a whole set of videos on how to tune an SQ car, using the Helix Pro. Might be worth checking out, here's part 1:


Ha Kyle, I did not see your 3rd party reference until it was too late! DONT SHOOT!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Martin1430 said:


> Yes spyders03 is his screen name. Great guy, helpful videos!!! Kyle Ragsdale


It's like perfect for OP. Not too noobish but informative. 

Thx for sharing


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have been using Kyle's videos as guidance, has helped a whole lot.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

What do you guys set your amplifier crossovers when you have a dsp?

I set my mids/highs to hp filter with the frequency all the way down (ppi only has hp and lp buttons) and the sub amp is set to full (newer ppi pcx) is this correct? My bass is sounding a bit weird.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

usually full on everything, though if you have a dsp that's got some issues, setting the tweeters especially to highpass is a good thing for protection.


----------

